
U.S. Navy’s Costliest Carrier Was Delivered Without Elevators to Lift Bombs - Alupis
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-02/costliest-carrier-was-delivered-without-elevators-to-lift-bombs
======
tomohawk
tldr:

> the weapons elevator is among “the most advanced technologies being
> incorporated into” the carrier

